# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مبتدی: تاریخ شمسی

## h_sharifi121

سلام  دوستان من از DateTimePicker.dll  برای تاریخ شمسی استفاده کردم  سرعت اجرای فرم آمده پایین

----------

